# Why Yellow?



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Because they are so easy to hide.;-)


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Love it. Good looking dog!


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I like the non black variety myself


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice picture. I have been seen with one of those genetically deficient animals before.
Oh I'm named after one.

Spry


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

And he likes pizza!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

yes they are easy to hide


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Dunkem said:


> And he likes pizza!


Looks like he needs some more pizza! &#128516;


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Cool pic!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

He looks sick, you better let me hang on to him and nurse him back to health, I suspect he will be better in early February if you want to come over and pick him up then. ;-)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Utmuddguy said:


> I like the non black variety myself


I have a black.

Once you've had black....


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

.... You get a yellow cuz the hair isn't as visible on your floors.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Utmuddguy said:


> Looks like he needs some more pizza! &#128516;


Ha ha! He definitely can lose some more weight. I did take Spry Yellowdogs advice and cut way back on his food, I also changed back to Black Gold and am only feeding 3 cups per day right now. There is always some left over in the morning from the evening feed so I haven't increased it.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> Ha ha! He definitely can lose some more weight. I did take Spry Yellowdogs advice and cut way back on his food, I also changed back to Black Gold and am only feeding 3 cups per day right now. There is always some left over in the morning from the evening feed so I haven't increased it.


lol I could use some cut back myself.


----------



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

Thats a good looking dog you have there FM!!!


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Love it, I have a chocolate and she does very will... Love the "Hunting Buddy Pics".


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

Sorry, Spry I have to chime in again:mrgreen:
I personally swear waterfowl are NOT afraid of a black lab......... I have NEVER had a duck or goose flare off a black lab.
I also think the blacks don't shed as much! To each there own LABS are great dogs no matter the color and I don't why anyone would own another breed?


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

LMAO! Blacks don't shed as much? You must have black carpet. Plus blacks are easier to see in the dark. Right?

Spry


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Maybe he's the Johnny Cash type and wears black all the time


----------

